# Funny TT colours



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

The new colour Art for a TT Â ;D


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2003)

Hi Zaika !

Sorry I can't see anything here... :-/

Annie


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

me neither...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Hi Zaika !
> 
> Sorry I can't see anything here... :-/
> 
> Annie


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

maybe it's invisible

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

It's white I guess! Wak what do you think?


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

Sorry your browser didn't take bitmaps... so I changed it in jpg... now it should work .....

Tell me ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

The famous Coat of Many Colours ? ???


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

BLOODY HELLL AAAAGGGGHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

NO ! Like my TT plain and understated.


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

John, i assume you'll be adding more to yours then, to keep up


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well one or two additions are planned - just found a blank piece of bodywork !

Time you started Becs !


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

So Marie what is the story behind the TT that someone was sick on then [smiley=sick2.gif] ? :-X


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

> Time you started Becs !


Why would i want to ruin my wonderful red car? ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Er... :-[ so what are you saying exactly then REBECCA


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Me? Say something? Never!!!


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

Yeah, can't quite see the appeal of the decals, but hey, each to their own...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Exactly, catch me dead in a coupe or 180 , but as you say each to his own...


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

> Exactly, catch me dead in a coupe or 180


Miaoww!!! 

;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

;D ;D

its ok - mine currently has a "go-faster-scratch" so nerr 

so I'll see your decal'd roadster and raise you a car-park post!

*humbled* 180 TTC owner... currently trading in for a 225 

_ (actually thats not a lie!)_


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

saTTan, hope its a RED one [smiley=devil.gif] !


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Looks like he did the dirty on his missus and this was the result. ;D
wonder if she cut his clothes up aswell ?
Jonah


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

still looks better than the foul lime green one that's knocking around newcastle ;D


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

> ley link=board=OffTop;num=1054742723;start=20#21 date=06/05/03 at 16:48:20]still looks better than the foul lime green one that's knocking around newcastle ;D


Lime Green!! Some people have no taste [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Red!! Some people have no taste Â [smiley=sick2.gif]


Thought you liked red ? ???


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

> Thought you liked red ? ???


lol


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> lol Â :-*


OOOh !ok then ... :-*


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Thank you :-* :-*


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

bloody vandals eh?

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Reckon he tried to touch up a scratch and got carried away with the trial paint pots.
Theres even paint on the glass.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Well... I quite like it! It's one of those  and I don't think there are too many of them about.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Great to be different eh Pinky ? :-*


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

So right John.
Well there is some FHBlue mixed in with those colours! 

pinky


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Seems like you scared off the new burd , whatsername then ...oh yeh Annie .
Did you see her user name ? She either drinks a lot of Vodka or she knows about the new TTOC magazine !!! ???


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Seems like you scared off the new burd , whatsername then ...oh yeh Annie .
> Did you see her user name ? She either drinks a lot of Vodka or she knows about the new TTOC magazine !!! Â ???


Not scared her off at all m8...
As she's not to far from where I was this evening, I met up with her, she is amazing...
Good news is that she's coming with me to the lakes! 
Hmmm...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Ha ha ha so this is a wind up then, what happened to Scoobydoo...or was she logged in as Scoobydoo ? MMmmm the plot thickens, so thats how she knew about the absoluTTe name then! Very clever . 8)


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2003)

Hi TTotal and Mayur !

Dont believe him John, he's fibbing ! I just sent him some IM stuff about work, we are in the same line of business- optical stuff. How's everyone today ?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Annie, that guy is a real minx ! Have you met him yet ? Are you really coming to a meet soon ? J


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Hi TTotal and Mayur !
> 
> Dont believe him John, he's fibbing ! I just sent him some IM stuff about work, we are in the same line of business- optical stuff. How's everyone today ?


John, no plot matey.
Annie told me that she got the name from the TTOC section of the forum. Is that correct absoluTTe... and as Scooby may not make it to the lakes cruise, dyou're welcome to come with me?


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

> The new colour Art for a TT Â ;D


Being a big stone roses fan - I think this is absolute class! Honest.........

Very John Squires!! ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well Senwar, bring your car round to my house and give me ...say Â£5000 and I can do exactly the same !

Group Buy anyone ?

Bring 25 cars and I will drop it to just Â£4000 ;D

(Where's me Orang Utang with that tin of paint gone ?)


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Make it Â£3750 and the jobs yours!


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

I've got a pair of jeans I wear when I'm decorating, and they look just like that. So, I've had some practice at sloshing paint around and will undercut TTotal's price - any takers? ;D


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

Wasn't here but my topic begins to be popular.... I like it 

What happend to this TT ??? I don't know..... every theory is open ;D


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

I'm sure i could ask my 5year old daughter to have a go with some paints if anyone wants? ;D


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

> I'm sure i could ask my 5year old daughter to have a go with some paints if anyone wants? Â ;D


That's for sure the best theory ;D ;D ;D


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Yes, totally original artwork too ;D

A few sweets and she'll be happy


----------

